# Teleprompter Selbstbau-Anleitung



## Video-Redner (22. April 2008)

Hier eine Video-Anleitung, wie man einen eigenen Teleprompter bauen kann. Und es gibt auch eine kostenlose Ebook-Anleitung:

http://www.teleprompter-selbstbauen.de

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hs3aq7IsHok


----------



## chmee (23. April 2008)

Nette Info, setz die doch bitte in die Links - Rechts in der Navigation.

mfg chmee


----------



## Video-Redner (27. Mai 2008)

und wie kann ich das rechts reinsetzen ?


----------

